# walmart



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I just bought 12 boxes of .22 LR Remington Golden Bullets 225 rds in each box at East Side Walmart in Athens GA if anyone close wants some they still have them on the shelves!


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

My local SmellMart had a much larger than usual delivery yesterday. Most of the good stuff is gone now but I got me a few hunnert rounds of 45 ACP before the feeding frenzy ended. The droids behind the counter were very excited to receive such a bounty.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

To check whether your local WalMart has the ammunition you are looking for in stock go to: (I have found it to be a fairly accurate site, not 100% but close)
http://ammo-can.net/


----------

